# Tire width Question



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been going back and forth on the tires I want for a couple of weeks now and alast the time is upon me to order the tires. My question for you'll that will help me decide is can I run 28x10x12 on the front and 28x12x12 on the rear with no lift and no wheel spacers on stock rims? If I can I am getting the 28inch zillas. If those sizes wont fit on my quad as it sits I am going with 28x10 edl's. So if anyone can chime in on fitment issues it will help me in this decision. Thanks guys.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Not on stock wheels. The rears will likely rub the gas tank shield.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

you should be fine with the zillas my gf ran 28 skinny backs on stock wheels and no lift and had plenty of clearence so i dont see a prob with wides in just the rear


----------



## helomech (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input, This really has me on the fence between the two tires. I know they are different types of tires but if I was to stay with 28x10's all the way around I feel like a more aggressive tire would be the better choice as to where if I went 10's and 12's I could go a little less aggressive and rely on the size difference a lil more to help with the pulling in the mud. Am I off base in this theory?


----------

